# The stuff you miss



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 24, 2018)

Is there anything you guys miss? Post here to talk about them.
I'm going to start this off with what we all miss: the old Chris Chan. The one that loitered in malls with his attraction signs, tard raged at his PS Eye towards the trolls, lamented about being a virgin with rage, hated the homos, and continued to reveal embarrassing details for our amusement ("DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS!", anyone). Nowadays, it's just not the same anymore, especially once the Idea Cunts came into the picture.


----------



## Okkervils (Dec 24, 2018)

I miss @Y2K Baby, hes been offline for 40 minutes now.


----------



## registereduser (Dec 24, 2018)

I miss the old internet.


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 24, 2018)

I also miss dorm life. Specifically I miss using the perks of banging an RA to get out of noise complaints.


----------



## Lez (Dec 24, 2018)

I miss the milkshake parlor that used to be near my house.


----------



## polonium (Dec 24, 2018)

there's an old guy who rides a mobility scooter up the street I live on, and I see him when I am driving home from work most days. I miss him, because he's surprisingly nimble on that thing.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 24, 2018)

I miss when the Internet was fun.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 24, 2018)

I miss lamp.


----------



## skiddlez (Dec 24, 2018)

Altavista. GNOME 2. Those old games that used to come on Microsoft Plus/Entertainment Pack discs (like skifree). And most of all, being younger, more carefree, and less grumpy.

Also life feels more empty without Billy Mays infomercials.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Dec 24, 2018)

I miss chris too!


----------



## Belmont (Dec 24, 2018)

I miss music being good.


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 24, 2018)

Hulkster hitting that legdrop, brother.


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 24, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> Also life feels more empty without Billy Mays infomercials.



That guy died way too young. Andy Sullivan, Barry Scott and that Flex Tape guy can’t hold a candle to him.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Dec 24, 2018)

I miss the days when movie trailers didn't show you most of the film. I also miss the days when movie theaters weren't dominated with comic book franchises and needless remakes.


----------



## pozilei (Dec 24, 2018)

In an odd way I miss when getting your hands on a movie, tv show, song, music video felt special....I'm about 87 years old now so I remember having to wait until dad had to go to a nearby city and I could go along and go to the record store to buy shit or when downloading a 3 minute song took about 7 years because the internet was shit. Everything is so easy nowadays so I rarely feel the sheer joy of being able to watch/listen to whatever I want right now.


----------



## MrTroll (Dec 24, 2018)

I miss Myspace.


----------



## QU 734 (Dec 24, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> I miss when the Internet was fun.



Millenials never experienced the internet when it was fun.


----------



## LofaSofa (Dec 24, 2018)

I miss my mom.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 24, 2018)

Feels Over Reals said:


> Millenials never experienced the internet when it was fun.


Who is a millennial


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 24, 2018)

When cellphones were all cool and unique before Apple came along and fucked it up.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Dec 24, 2018)

The 620 section at my Elementary School Media Center. For those who don't follow the Dewey Decimal system,  books in the 620 section cover Engineering. The books in this section were some of my favorites as they combined pictures of big machines and heavy equipment from the sixties and seventies with sci-fi/concept art by Chris Foss, Klaus Burgle, Frank Tinsley and other famous concept artists. I was always annoyed that I could only check out two books at a time becuase there were numerous volumes that I loved reading over and over again. 

Before I go I should also state another fond memory of this section. Due to the fact that most kids aren't interested in monorails, bucket dredgers, blast furnaces  and robots that aren't R2-D2 or C-3PO, the librarians would use available spots in the shelves to hide books that parents would get mad at. These books were  imported European picture books that featured goofy fat bottomed MILFs doing things like going shopping naked, going to nude beaches and riding horses naked. Like the aforementioned Engineering books, the art for these books was also gorgeous. When I got older I'd find out that the art was inspired by the saucy postcards that the English Seaside town of Brighton is famous for.


----------



## Zach_Kun (Dec 24, 2018)

LofaSofa said:


> I miss my mom.


I miss my dad.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 24, 2018)

Also sixth generation console gaming.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 24, 2018)

The 7th generation of consoles, This generation apart from RDR2 and the Switch has been dog shit.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 24, 2018)

ForgedBlades said:


> Also sixth generation console gaming.


Man those where the days...


----------



## Clop (Dec 24, 2018)

When you have nothing in life to aim towards, you can't miss.


----------



## drtoboggan (Dec 24, 2018)

I miss the drunken Chinese.


----------



## YayLasagna (Dec 24, 2018)

I miss my son.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Dec 24, 2018)

My beautiful cat


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 24, 2018)

ForgedBlades said:


> Also sixth generation console gaming.





ulsterscotsman said:


> The 7th generation of consoles, This generation apart from RDR2 and the Switch has been dog shit.


Let's put in the 5th generation consoles, while we're at it. The N64 and PS1 had so many great games.


----------



## Heckler1 (Dec 24, 2018)

I miss that time when you wren't old enough to really have regrets. Yeah there was stuff we whined about, but thats not the same. Once you get old enough to have legit life regrets, the rest of your life is under a sad filter you have to try your best to ignore/see past.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Dec 24, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> When I got older I'd find out that the art was inspired by the saucy postcards that the English Seaside town of Brighton is famous for.



Sorry to break this to you, but Brighton is gay as fuck these days.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Dec 24, 2018)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Sorry to break this to you, but Brighton is gay as fuck these days.



So there's no more postcards like this?


----------



## sasazuka (Dec 24, 2018)

Hot Wheels Ferraris (Mattel lost the Ferrari license at the end of 2014)
Sega consoles
late evening walks to and from Blockbuster Video
my father and other assorted dead relatives and pets
watching 1980s and 1990s cartoons late at night on Teletoon Retro
when the green flavour in candies like Runts was lime and not apple. Lime is better than apple and a distinct flavour from lemon
Speaking of Runts, I know they still make them but I can never seem to find Runts in stores anymore.
Increasingly, compact digital cameras aside from the really low-end ones they sell in blister packs. Smartphones have absolutely decimated that segment of the camera market in recent years. I know "full frame" sensor DSLR and Mirrorless cameras take better photos, especially at resolutions higher than about 8 megapixels, but I still like having a dedicated camera small enough to slip into a pocket, with optical zoom and physical buttons, something you don't generally get on most smartphone cameras. I never could get used to touchscreen photography.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Dec 24, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> So there's no more postcards like this? View attachment 622343


 Naw, now it be all:


----------



## oldTireWater (Dec 24, 2018)

I miss Borders, and other good book stores (and used ones). I do not miss Barnes & Nobles, and other shitty book stores.

I'm going to miss cars without "infotainment" screens. I also miss the days when spell checker would have flagged that stupid word.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Dec 24, 2018)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Naw, now it be all:View attachment 622345



Oh God That's horrible


----------



## GODREKCUF (Dec 24, 2018)

I miss good sex


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 24, 2018)

I miss when I could turn on my PC routinely and not worry about it crashing/corrupting/exploding, etc, and could play games on it for hours at a time. 




GODREKCUF said:


> I miss good sex



You have to have had it first to miss it.


----------



## GODREKCUF (Dec 24, 2018)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I miss the days when movie trailers didn't show you most of the film. I also miss the days when movie theaters weren't dominated with comic book franchises and needless remakes.



omg, so much this, cinemas are now milking cash from same stuff over and over instead having quality content


----------



## eldri (Dec 25, 2018)

I miss ignorance.

I regret learning more and more about human interaction from the micro to macro scale and how that feeds into our existence but I can't stop at this point or I will lose my mind.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 25, 2018)

I miss my old job. Fuck, today is 1 year anniversary of us parting ways. I remember how they told me and my collegues, that this month will be last and I thought to myself "If that's the case, I'm going to make as much as possible, fuck the quality, what they gonna do, fire me?" And this was the time when I worked best in terms of quality and quantity. It fucking broke my heart whem that month ended.


----------



## GODREKCUF (Dec 25, 2018)

When I think about this... I miss when poland job market and workers law had quality... oh, right, which mean - never, completely forgot


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Dec 25, 2018)

Arcades.  I grew up pumping quarters in to games like Double Dragon, Rygar, and Kung Fu Master.  So many fond memories!


----------



## QU 734 (Dec 25, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Who is a millennial



Moomer.


----------



## Zaragoza (Dec 25, 2018)

Guts Gets Some said:


> You have to have had it first to miss it.


And it doesn't stand on four legs.


----------



## Lunete (Dec 25, 2018)

I miss when malls were some what fun places to go to and not barren waste lands were old people wonder around aimlessly.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Dec 25, 2018)

I miss a stray dog which lived in small village when i was 5-6. It was a big black dog, who loved to spend time with kids and always was with us when we played outside. Once a kid fell down from a swing and broke bone, so after that dog didn't allow us to swing high. Once he scared away an alcoholic who tried to came to kids. All village loved him, we always let him stay in home for a night when it was cold outside. Everyone gave him food.
But one day doghunters killed him


----------



## Kiislova (Dec 25, 2018)

I miss IRC


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 25, 2018)

I miss the days when the internet would respond to poor translation / localization with funny memes and catchy remixes ("ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US), as apposed to now, where spergs just go on autistic crusades against the people responsible for it (that entire Fire Emblem Fates localization shitstorm).


----------



## Un Platano (Dec 25, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> I miss the days when the internet would respond to poor translation / localization with funny memes and catchy remixes ("ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US), as apposed to now, where spergs just go on autistic crusades against the people responsible for it (that entire Fire Emblem Fates localization shitstorm).


Thing is, funny-bad localizations don't happen anymore except for really obscure stuff. These days big game companies actually put time and effort into localizations because they've learned from the past, so we don't end up with hilariously bad mistranslations like CONGLATURATION anymore.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 25, 2018)

I miss going out in the backyard wearing camo clothes (I also had sunglasses and a beret) and carrying cheapo spring-loaded airsoft guns and LARP'ing with my younger brothers and my Dad and Uncle serving as referees.

It was just running around shooting imaginary zombies, terrorists, vampires, and other baddies like an even more autistic version of Deagle Nation, but it was fun and I was twelve at the time, the oldest of three brothers. 

We'd often liberally rip-off stuff from Resident Evil, Metal Gear Solid, Hellsing, Fullmetal Alchemist, InuYasha, Punisher comics, and other nerd stuff but damn if it wasn't fun back then.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 25, 2018)

I miss the arcade that used to be nearby. Got replaced by a Forever 21 store. Still fucking hate that chain because of it, and it's still there too.


----------



## BeanBidan (Dec 25, 2018)

Although it's always been foreign to me.

Happiness


----------



## AbyssStarer (Dec 25, 2018)

I miss when my city wasn't filled with old fogies. They've built/are building/extended/are extending roughly 6 different elderly living apartments in the last 3-4 years. This city is expanding rapidly from annoying, religious military fucks dropping down here and they're all apparently carting their boomer parents from other states or where the fuck ever to stay with them until they croak.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Dec 25, 2018)

My cognitive functions pre-graveyard shift. I feel as though so many neurons have died and I can't remember shit from those three months.


----------



## Oglooger (Dec 25, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Is there anything you guys miss? Post here to talk about them.
> I'm going to start this off with what we all miss: the old Chris Chan. The one that loitered in malls with his attraction signs, tard raged at his PS Eye towards the trolls, lamented about being a virgin with rage, hated the homos, and continued to reveal embarrassing details for our amusement ("DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS!", anyone).


Really makes this song nostalgic in retrospect 





I miss being able to have passion for things.
I remember back in High School, I would bike home, buy some snacks and invest hours on personal projects. Drawing, shitty animations and video projects for school. I had so much fun doing them while on the side I would browse the CWCki forums and watch anime and movies I torrented off Pirate Bay. I would enjoy so much playing video games and spending hours to mod them to be just right to my tastes.

Somewhere during Senior Year, that changed. I'd draw less, stop animating and eventually lose passion in editing videos.
Now I found myself just browsing Kiwi Farms for the same 3 threads, can't get myself to play new video games, can't feel the motivation to draw 90% of the time. I can't even find the motivation to mod my elder scrolls games.
I just want my passion to come back.


----------



## Reynard (Dec 26, 2018)

I remember these Tropicana fruit snacks that tasted like they were actual fruit, but I haven’t seen them in years.  Also Doritos pizza crackers and ranch from those dual flavor packs they did.  It didn’t taste at all like pizza, but it was fucking awesome!

As for other stuff, I miss when Halo and Call of Duty were good, and I _really_ miss the days when video games were actually single player and everything wasn’t fucking online only multiplayer shit.


----------



## AA 102 (Dec 26, 2018)

The point.


----------



## Deadwaste (Dec 26, 2018)

i miss stuff. stuff was nice


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 26, 2018)

Not much. I’m more cynical in the present but I’m pretty content with my life as it is. Most of the things I might miss are a result of delusions that were bad for me anyway.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 26, 2018)

I miss the days when gasoline was cheap.


----------



## Commander Keen (Dec 26, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> I miss the days when gasoline was cheap.



Remember when gas broke a dollar a gallon and people were like “fuck that shit, I’ll go to the other gas station, this is goddamn highway robbery”? Then, one day, I look up and see gas at 2.19 a gallon.


----------



## Overcast (Dec 27, 2018)

I miss being a kid and not seeing the world for what it really was.

I miss when the internet wasn't filled to the gills with shills, actors, virtue signalers, and political drama.

I miss when the video game industry was filled with people who actually enjoyed games and not mostly filled with people shoving out unfinished products and trying to nickel and dime you every step of the way. Hell, I miss the times growing up with games like Spyro, Oddworld, Sly Cooper, ect.

I miss when social media wasn't a thing and didn't turn everyone into retards.

I miss when trans-people kept to themselves and didn't try to insert themselves into everything.

And I miss the pets who have passed away over the years. My cat Gidget and my one eyed chihuahua Lola. Both of them were great little animals.


----------



## AmpleApricots (Dec 27, 2018)

Sometimes I miss knowing less. Especially about people. I miss having no experience in some things. On one hand it's nice to be calmer about things and confront them with experience on the other hand it would be nice to get excited in the same ways again. I miss being the youngest guy in whatever it was I was doing. I guess I miss being an unprofessional. Being the next generation. Being the still not unlocked potential. It was nice to be young. All the worlds' eyes where on you.

I did a lot of work to get where I'm at and of course it's also nice to be treated with respect and having your own office and having people come to you with their problems with hope in their eyes because they think you probably just know how to resolve everything but sadly I know enough now that I also know that I don't have the answers to everything and never never will. In fact I'll leave this world with more questions unanswered as I entered it with, if that makes sense. Every new answer just seems to bring more questions.

I miss having completely dark hair. Going grey sucks. I still have all my hair though, so guess I should count myself lucky.

I miss being unfamiliar with death as a process, knowing what all goes into a person dying in a society. It's depressing how routine and unremarkable it is.

I miss being unimportant. I don't enjoy asking myself if I could've done something different. It was nice sometimes to affect absolutely nothing and no one. Gives you a certain freedom you are never getting back once you lose it.

Also to be a bit more banal and less depressing, I also miss good videogames. I miss these weird games that were obviously the dream/fantasy/vision of some random guy who was good with computers somewhere, now it's all just so commercial and calculated and perfected and bleh. All these indies don't get that their products lack love..


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 27, 2018)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> Rygar


rare

I miss Snapple® Elements: Rain, a delicious beverage in a metal bottle that was equal parts grape juice and agave. Fuck it was delicious, the closest I can come is now is Panera Bread's agave lemonade or just plain ol' tequila.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Dec 27, 2018)

AmpleApricots said:


> I miss having completely dark hair. Going grey sucks. I still have all my hair though, so guess I should count myself lucky.



When I started getting grey facial hair it really bothered me.  But, I'm just grateful I'm not balding!  Plus I never get carded for smokes or liquor so that's a positive I guess.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Dec 27, 2018)

The Dave & Busters near me closed down six years ago, but I pass another one all the time at school. Is Dave & Busters any fun as an adult?


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Dec 27, 2018)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> Is Dave & Busters any fun as an adult? I haven't been to one since I was in middle school.



Since I grew up in arcades in the 80's, yeah it's quite a bit of fun.  I go every now and then and have a great time.


----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 27, 2018)

I miss...
when arcades actually were fun to hang out at, both for the games and the other things you could get up to
cartoons that didn't try to push "gender boundaries", when the hero could be macho, punch the bad guy in the face and rescue the chick
when you didn't have all this technology that could track you​Finally, on a personal note, I miss this snowcone place my parents and I used to go. There was a flavor there called 'Lion's Blood' that I remember really liking but now, I can't remember what it tasted like.


----------



## Dysnomia (Dec 27, 2018)

registereduser said:


> I miss the old internet.



I told my friend that I wish we could dial back the internet ten years or so. He agreed. I hate social media. Everyone's feefees are constantly dripping weepy vag juice all over the place. Mean tweets count as news stories now. It's like everybody turned into a blubbering five year old that cries to the teacher every time Billy calls them a poo poo head.



Feels Over Reals said:


> Millenials never experienced the internet when it was fun.



Well they think twitter tantrums are what the internet is all about. They'll never see it the way those of us who remember the interweb pre-social media do. And it's not because "waaah you're just an oldhead!". It's the truth. The internet is like the Springfield Tire Fire now. Nothing left to do but watch it burn.


----------



## Ed. (Dec 27, 2018)

Waking up and walking outside as a child and actually feeling the suns warmth, big bright boy doesn't seem to have that affect on me anymore.


----------



## queerape (Dec 27, 2018)

The internet before a whole bunch of big co-orperations cucked all of the ToS so there's no more naughty stuff because advertisers don't like it, anti ad block everywhere, surprise subscription to stuff you don't want and they guzzle your data probably like Riley Reid guzzles cum. Anti-trust suit when, bring back the internet of small independent content creators instead of big massive google, make youtube great again.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Dec 29, 2018)

I miss the times when getting drunk was like heist movie. Planning, getting the tools, making it all come together and walking away with no one being the wiser. It didn't always turn out that well, sitting  swings in the harsh winter warming our hands on lukewarm beers, but still, good times.


----------



## chunkygoth (Dec 30, 2018)

I miss when my grandparents didn’t look old.   I also miss my friends.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 31, 2018)

I miss when I was still creative and full of ideas.
I miss being able to work on my truck all day and not be sore as hell from it.
I miss not being a complete asshole in person. Like holy shit I've got a scowl that would make the AVGN proud.
I miss so many of my old friends, but some are impossible to find now or dead, like no shit my best friend from grade school died of a heart attack 5 years ago and I only found out about it this year. 
I miss the feeling of awe and wonder I had as a kid. Now nothing surprises me anymore.
I miss her, but she isn't coming back.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 31, 2018)

This music video nowadays reminds me of the Internet I miss everyday


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 31, 2018)

I miss @Karen Riley. Seriously release her already you damn Frenchmen !


----------



## Count groudon (Dec 31, 2018)

I miss those little jello capsule things you used to be able to buy in the bags. Don’t know what they were called but you could get them back in the late 90’s/early 2000’s and they were fucking delicious. 

I also miss the days when movies actually had effort put into them. Maybe it’s just nostalgia blinding me here, but I remember when I was a kid even the shittiest movies had some flair to them. Seems these days everything is so formulaic and visually bland that it’s rare to find a movie that genuinely stands out.


----------



## escapegoat (Jan 1, 2019)

I miss Venture Brothers, and it will be a few years until the next season.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 1, 2019)

I miss the days when people didn't go looking for bullshit "problems" in everything and anything. Like thinking Veggie Tales is "racist."

Also miss the days when the Internet wasn't so prevalent, and as babby said, more fun.



LofaSofa said:


> I miss my mom.


I miss video games.

(edit: ninja'd by @The Shadow)


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Jan 1, 2019)

i miss the times of great and brutal honesty.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Jan 2, 2019)

Being able to smoke a cigarette without practically getting arrested.


----------



## Gutes Zeug (Jan 2, 2019)

Having a friend that cares about me like I care about them.


----------



## Count groudon (Jan 3, 2019)

I miss when summers were a time for fun and freedom instead of being the time where I sweat like a neck beard watching his mom type the letter p into his search bar while I’m at work.

I miss when holidays actually felt magical.

Growing up sucks


----------



## bigoogabaloogas (Jan 3, 2019)

I miss the days when I played dodgeball using a tennis ball with friends

Until we accidentally hit a child


----------



## d12 (Jan 4, 2019)

That one 90% shot in my latest XCOM game, ffs it killed my corporal.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jan 4, 2019)

I miss the days where I could play LAN party with my friends.


----------



## Jeb-sama (Jan 4, 2019)

Imperialist #348 said:


> i miss the times of great and brutal honesty.



This

I wish I knew what it was like to live in a society without retarded speech codes


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jan 5, 2019)

I miss Blockbuster. I feel as though I would have enjoyed it a lot more as an adult than as a kid. There's nothing like walking into a store and just _browse. _Especially now that I love to watch so-bad-it's-good movies. That's a feeling you just don't get with streaming services. Yeah it's a hell of a lot more convenient but it doesn't feel as special somehow.


----------



## Chocolate Elvis (Jan 5, 2019)

I miss when pop music was unashamedly commercial, manufactured and was laser-focused on delivering three minutes of aural candy floss that stuck with you for years. Then popular culture shifted towards selling the public the idea of 'real musicians, real instruments, real talent', hipsters got into production and started cross-pollinating with any genre that would get them a decent write-up on Pitchfork, and by the time identity politics demanded that _we need to talk, right now, you fucking Nazis, _Pop music became a endless Spotify playlist of beats and synths, fronted by fuccbois with punchable faces and icy insta-thots.

This current generation needs to grow old as soon as fucking possible.


----------



## TheCapybara (Jan 5, 2019)

I miss when summer seemed to go on forever. One summer in elementary school felt like it lasted as long as the entire rest of the year. Now I'm an adult and it feels like the warm weather and the sun come and go in a snap.


----------



## cornucopia (Jan 5, 2019)

i miss hanging out with my favorite cousin and watching family while eating mcdonalds, the early 2000s were nice


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jan 6, 2019)

I miss the days when people cared more about the quality of gameplay, and not "SEXISM / RACISM!", "THEY REMOVED WAIFU PETTING!", "THEY MADE SAMUS' BOOBS AND SNAKE'S ASS SLIGHTLY SMALLER!", and any other kind of BS like that.
I also miss the days when Fire Emblem was a niche series that wasn't known entirely for being "tactical waifu simulator" that's getting whored out by Nintendo and Intelligent Systems with more terrible games, spinoffs, and Smash fighters.
I also miss Ike's old voice in Smash. The wooden voice acting added to the character's charm; now he just sounds like another generic anime guy.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Jan 6, 2019)

I miss Sega consoles, even though I only ever owned a Genesis (Mega Drive)


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Jan 6, 2019)

I miss my game cube I traded it into gamestop and now regret it.


----------



## verissimus (Jan 6, 2019)

1) Danny's Fried Chicken
2) WWF attitude era,
3) Action heroes, and 
4) Traditional animation to name a few things.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 6, 2019)

I also miss the pre-9/11 world.

Somehow it seems the world changed that day, even outside the USA.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 7, 2019)

Buying a game from the shops. Putting it in a console and having it work. Alternately, buying a PC game from the shops and installing it, then playing it. I miss the nineties guys, like so god damned much.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 7, 2019)

I miss the smell of salt water mixing with old flight gear and jet exhaust. I do not miss the smell of student's farts hotboxing the cockpit


----------



## BurningPewter (Jan 7, 2019)

browsing the sci fi/fantay/comic section of Borders (read game of thrones years before the show thanks to Border's recomendation)

ebaums world

the 90s sitcom smart guy? kind of a mix of Big Bang, Fresh Prince and Saved by the Bell. About a genius nerd black kid in a family of normal/dumb cool kids and the adventures they get him into trying to use his smarts.

i miss my old girlfriend showing me her "cheap even for 2002" PC in her room (she was the first person my age i knew who was into the internet) and telling me excitedly about her Harry Potter fan fic, and how the other fans on the website "flamed" her for hating Snape, and her laughing at me when I thought flamed meant they were really mailing her bombs or something. I never got that much into HP, but I miss her enthusiasm for it.

the excitement of finding out that all those forgotton but hilarious shitty 80s action films like American Shaolin, No Retreat, and King of the Kickboxers are in stores on dvd

early 00s alternative rock was cool. Strokes, White Stripes, Tenacious D, Yeah yeah yeahs, pre-pop-rock heavier Kings of Leon, Mars Volta, Queens of the Stone Age getting big...my brother was into emo ish stuff like My Chemical Romance and the Used, and even that sounded cool. Not saying it was great music, but the kids seemed to be having fun and it looked a fun scene to be part of.


----------



## QB 290 (Jan 7, 2019)

I miss the old walking dead comic with it's grim exciting story and likeable characters before it devolved into another boring mess with nice artwork. In fact i miss good comics in general, There was only 2 good comics from image (The Realm, East of West) and 1 readable comic from marvel (daredevil) last year and i hate how anything worth reading is buried under mountains of rubbish.
I miss the feeling of excitement of saving up for a mortgage on a house with your partner so you can finally feel like you've found a place in life, before you fuck everything up and you're left right back where you started when they leave because you're so autistic.
I also miss when the UK didn't embarrass themselves so much so whenever you go online all you can see is people laughing and calling the whole country worthless and shit when the actions of 50 people represent a country of millions. 


NARPASSWORD said:


> "THEY MADE SNAKE'S ASS SLIGHTLY SMALLER!",


How dare you, that's a global tragedy right there


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 7, 2019)

I miss $50 Mosin-Nagants and $75 Mausers and Enfields and SKSs and Norinco 7.62x39 for $100 per 1200 rounds.


----------



## Blackout (Jan 10, 2019)

The excitement of buying a game in store and waiting for it to install on my dinosaur computer back in 2005.

Specifically The Sims 2.


----------



## Count groudon (Jan 11, 2019)

I miss back when comics were more popular so the companies could focus on making genuinely enjoyable stories due to the market actually being profitable and stable. Nowadays it seems like every new issue is nothing but pandering and publicity stunts, and most of the ones that are halfway decent are so poorly written that it’s a chore to slog through them. Sure, there actually are some good ones here and there, but usually the good story arcs don’t last long so it’s like I get a taste of what used to be before it shifts back to mediocrity. Now it’s like the only way I can actually enjoy seeing the old heroes I looked up to as a kid is by watching the never-ending stream of MCU and DCU movies that get churned out every year, which is okay but it just doesn’t have the same feel y’know?

I also miss the days before YouTube and meme humor became mainstream and shows actually put forth effort to make original jokes.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 11, 2019)

Count groudon said:


> I also miss the days before YouTube and meme humor became mainstream and shows actually put forth effort to make original jokes.


Remember when official websites for products were pretty much just ads for them? Being online in the first place was a novelty itself. Big companies also had "AOL keywords." And then there was advertising in Windows desktops and start menus with links to stuff like Disney, ESPN, and Warner Bros. Which probably just led to more ads.

I don't miss popup and ad blockers being in the future, and internet searches always leading to irrelevant results like gambling sites. But aside from the crap, the early Internet was still a fun place. @Y2K Baby


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jan 12, 2019)

I miss the old days of the internet, before social media and culture warriors with their own personal agendas (both left and right) came and fuck everything up.


----------



## Cryptozoology (Jan 12, 2019)

Pokémon Gen 4, and all of its music. Shit fills me with this deep, painful nostalgia. It sounds like far away years that are never coming back.


----------



## Cinderblock (Jan 12, 2019)

My PS2 and my bootleg games.


----------



## Count groudon (Jan 13, 2019)

The ps1. Nothing beats that awesome as fuck sound it made when you turn it on.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 13, 2019)

Mythbusters. Before they got rid of the build team, before they tried to reboot it with some literal whos, and before Adam became a faggy lefty Twitter whiner. That Mythbusters.


----------



## Maxliam (Jan 13, 2019)

When the internet was more obscure and not so widespread. There's a certain charm to it. Same with video games. I'm tired of everything being online. I think online gaming has ruin vidya. Fallout 76 was just a disappointment. You'd think the idea would be great but its execution was bad. Now I play it because I put so much cash into buying it. I'm gonna stick with vintage games from now on. There's a certain charm of picking up  a game like say like A Link to the Past or Turtles in Time and not having to worry about your gamer score being seen by others.  Or being called a nigger faggot bitch by a kid.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jan 13, 2019)

I miss my dog that died a few years ago.

Cradling him in my arms as he was put to sleep was single-handedly the worst experience of my life and I've had to stop a friend from hanging himself.

Fucking miss you, boy. 

RIP Pip


----------



## Maxliam (Jan 14, 2019)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I miss my dog that died a few years ago.
> 
> Cradling him in my arms as he was put to sleep was single-handedly the worst experience of my life and I've had to stop a friend from hanging himself.
> 
> ...


Ah man I don't have a permission slip for this feel trip, bro. I forgot about all the pets I had to put to sleep. Now I'm gonna break my diet and eat an entire large pizza and cry.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jan 14, 2019)

Maxliam said:


> Ah man I don't have a permission slip for this feel trip, bro. I forgot about all the pets I had to put to sleep. Now I'm gonna break my diet and eat an entire large pizza and cry.



Real talk - right there with ya. Cheers, guy. Save me a slice?


----------



## gachacunt (Jan 14, 2019)

I miss my dogs. I miss hearing my dog bark over stupid shit and when I come downstairs, I was greeted by one of them licking my legs and trying to jump onto me. I regret not spending more time with them.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 14, 2019)

I miss the days when buying a product, particularly a game but this trend isn't exclusive to the games industry, was simply buying a product and not entering into a bizarre and slightly needy pseudo relationship with the manufacturer. I hate that you can't just buy something and not be constantly hounded by online features. Secondhand games with dead servers are the worst, the single player can be great but it's spoiled by the game constantly encouraging you to connect to the internet to servers that don't exist for online functionality you don't want.


----------



## Maxliam (Jan 14, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> I miss the days when buying a product, particularly a game but this trend isn't exclusive to the games industry, was simply buying a product and not entering into a bizarre and slightly needy pseudo relationship with the manufacturer. I hate that you can't just buy something and not be constantly hounded by online features. Secondhand games with dead servers are the worst, the single player can be great but it's spoiled by the game constantly encouraging you to connect to the internet to servers that don't exist for online functionality you don't want.


Seriously this. Fuck I just want to kill some people online to retard my murderous rage, I don't need a cyber girlfriend who doesn't stop bitching and never blows me. I pay whores for that. All women are whores....


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 14, 2019)

I miss when people came to see you/you visit them more regularly and not seeing NPC's taking photos of their coffee as if someone actually cared. I remember seeing a gif on here of a girl who couldn't have been older than three poking at a game boy screen like a tablet, and that struck me as pretty depressing.

Despite being 90's spawn I grew up without a mobile phone or a PC. My family wasn't against them, it just wasn't something everyone had/needed/wanted until the mid/late 00's. I think I was lucky seeing as I run across people near my own age on a near daily basis with zero social skills or awareness thereof.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 14, 2019)

Maxliam said:


> Seriously this. Fuck I just want to kill some people online to exceptional individual my murderous rage, I don't need a cyber girlfriend who doesn't stop bitching and never blows me. I pay whores for that. All women are whores....


Ah the halcyon days when Multiplayer was a thing you could do and not an obligation the game bitch slapped you with the second you put the disc in the drive. also FUCK achievements and trophies that are specifically for online play.


----------



## Maxliam (Jan 14, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Ah the halcyon days when Multiplayer was a thing you could do and not an obligation the game bitch slapped you with the second you put the disc in the drive. also FUCK achievements and trophies that are specifically for online play.


I never realized it until now that I would play some games just to get a trophy. I sat there and really reflected on how utterly stupid it was. I should play games for enjoyment and escapism, not to show off. I wish I could go back to the 90's. When the mama sang us to sleep and now we're stressed out.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 14, 2019)

@Maxliam I shouldn't come to these threads because they inevitably involve me heading to YouTube and watching old music videos and listening to music from games and films that remind me of childhood and what it makes me realize is that most of all, I miss innocence. Not specifically my own, but the collective innocence that came from forming your own opinions about something and not having them tainted by lets play videos and a thousand shrieking Facebook posts. The internet breeds a collective mindset and that mindset is quick to label things negatively. We have sacrificed depth for the sake of a quick fix of action. We have lost subtlety in favor of  brashness. Where kids films in the 90s, like The Lion King or A Goofy Movie were made for an audience that the creative team had some respect for nowadays we get Angry Birds or The Emoji Movie, shameless cash grabs that run with the model: "Kids Stupid, Get Money". I miss quality over quantity, I miss films that make me feel something. I miss it all.


----------



## Maxliam (Jan 14, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> @Maxliam I shouldn't come to these threads because they inevitably involve me heading to YouTube and watching old music videos and listening to music from games and films that remind me of childhood and what it makes me realize is that most of all, I miss innocence. Not specifically my own, but the collective innocence that came from forming your own opinions about something and not having them tainted by lets play videos and a thousand shrieking Facebook posts. The internet breeds a collective mindset and that mindset is quick to label things negatively. We have sacrificed depth for the sake of a quick fix of action. We have lost subtlety in favor of  brashness. Where kids films in the 90s, like The Lion King or A Goofy Movie were made for an audience that the creative team had some respect for nowadays we get Angry Birds or The Emoji Movie, shameless cash grabs that run with the model: "Kids Stupid, Get Money". I miss quality over quantity, I miss films that make me feel something. I miss it all.


Sad part is, those idiots always existed and in such a great number but were so scattered across the country and largely ignored because they were the local weirdo people made fun of. Usually they either became crazy cat ladies who worked as crosswalk guards or lunch ladies or if they were smarter than the average loser, a sub.

Now with the internet giving every loser a voice, we see them shrieking louder and more concerted in their efforts. I just want to play vidya games, I don't want to have to line these people against a wall and waste precious ammo on them.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 14, 2019)

I miss when people didn't take pop culture (comics, movies, video games, anime, etc.) seriously, or as a business for that matter.
I miss when recess was 30 minutes long- it seemed like everything lasted forever as a kid. Now kids are lucky they even _get_ a recess.
I miss my family up in New York. I miss going to NYC to shop, eat out, and see Broadway musicals.
I miss my daddy. At least he isn't in any more pain.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 14, 2019)

I miss my grandparents. Only one is still around.

I also miss the cats my family used to have. 2 were brothers from the same litter.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 15, 2019)

Maxliam said:


> Sad part is, those idiots always existed and in such a great number but were so scattered across the country and largely ignored because they were the local weirdo people made fun of. Usually they either became crazy cat ladies who worked as crosswalk guards or lunch ladies or if they were smarter than the average loser, a sub.
> 
> Now with the internet giving every loser a voice, we see them shrieking louder and more concerted in their efforts. I just want to play vidya games, I don't want to have to line these people against a wall and waste precious ammo on them.


The biggest problem here is that usually angsty teenagers who 'hate everything' used to grow out of that phase through a combination of peer influence and a need to function in society. Now they go online and have all that negativity reinforced and THEN get told, 'Oh you aren't feeling shitty because you're a bundle of hormones and weird desires, it's because you're trans/gay/bi/asexual/fantasykin etc etc etc and literally the entire world hates you and wants you dead. Join our movement and really stick it to your parents!'


----------



## admiral (Jan 15, 2019)

Annotations  Enjoy 'em while they last


----------



## atari (Jan 15, 2019)

Dunno, I just miss how things were in general when I was growing up. Going back to visit my parents in the town I grew up in is sort of depressing, because it's becoming too crowded and populated and a lot of the green space, mainly around the schools, is being built on. I remember recess at elementary school was so much fun because of how much space we had, but now almost all of that is gone to make way for more school buildings to accommodate the influx of new kids. It's sad, because to me it feels like technology isn't the only thing keeping kids inside. Running around and doing shit outside was so much fun as a kid, and now I barely see any kids playing outside.

I also miss being able to just draw without worrying about how good it looked. I found an old flash drive with art from when I just started drawing digitally, and man I miss being able to churn out piece after piece while having fun doing it. Yeah, it evidently looked like shit, but I remember how much fun I had just drawing whatever popped into my mind. Now I get too caught up in how my stylization looks, or if my anatomy's ok, and sometimes I wish I could draw like that again.

And there's lots of random things from my childhood that I miss, like the group of neighborhood friends I had, reading manga in the local library every Saturday with my friend, how it felt the first time I played a Pokemon game, and this type of chocolate biscuit I'd buy while visiting family in England during the summer that disappeared off the face of the Earth.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 15, 2019)

I miss my grandmother on my Dad's side. 

October of this year will mark ten years since she took her own life following a lifetime struggle with bipolar disorder.

Thankfully, my grandparents on my Mom's side of the family are still alive and doing well.


----------



## Maxliam (Jan 15, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> The biggest problem here is that usually angsty teenagers who 'hate everything' used to grow out of that phase through a combination of peer influence and a need to function in society. Now they go online and have all that negativity reinforced and THEN get told, 'Oh you aren't feeling shitty because you're a bundle of hormones and weird desires, it's because you're trans/gay/bi/asexual/fantasykin etc etc etc and literally the entire world hates you and wants you dead. Join our movement and really stick it to your parents!'


Yep. I went through that "I hate everything" phase mostly because of frustration. Then I discovered weight lifting and channeled that anger and frustration into benching more or doing more pull-ups. Physical activity really helps you channel that teen angst into something productive.


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 15, 2019)

I honestly miss video rental stores like blockbuster mainly because they were a big part of my childhood. 

I also miss the simplicity of childhood. The future seemed so far away.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 17, 2019)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I miss my dog that died a few years ago.
> 
> Cradling him in my arms as he was put to sleep was single-handedly the worst experience of my life and I've had to stop a friend from hanging himself.
> 
> ...



So I moved recently and found a box full of all of his toys, leashes, bowls, and... his ashes.
I'm really hurting right now.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Feb 17, 2019)

I miss the days when I wasn't under a constant quarter life crisis.


----------



## PT 940 (Feb 17, 2019)

Silly thing - I miss Pringles Pop 'Ems.  They were delicious.

Serious thing - I miss the people I've lost in the last few years.  Yesterday I listened to a song I've heard a million times and cried because when you've lost someone it takes on a whole different meaning.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 17, 2019)

My grandma and grandpa.

When my Grandma died, I got into depression which led to mass panic attacks that happened frequently, and these panic attacks happened so much that I couldn't leave the house at all. I still have to take medication for these panic attacks. I don't think I've been happy since she died.

The worst part is that the house my Grandma used to live in is now a crackhouse. I don't ever want to go back to that area for the rest of my life.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Feb 18, 2019)

I miss my black cat. I liked him. But then he went out on the streets, as he usually did, and never came back. To this day I don't know what the fuck happened to him.


----------

